# Selling my Tau and Space marines want Cash



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

paypal not cash

TAU CODEX 
ethereal 
Farsight 
12 fire warriors 
6 metal path finders 
5 drones 
2 drones in need of repair 
4 battle suits who need new feet 
1 hammer head with railgun and ion cannon 
2 devil fish 

total £210.60 but looking for decent offers. i will not split this order.. am looking for £150


16 combat squad space marines (all bolters base coated mostly with 4 painted as tests) want £30 

Paypal please! 

In regard to IG Trade im looking for at lest 
3 leman russ battle tanks 
1 Company command squad 
50 basic troops + 20 storm troopers or 100 basic troops 
or any other good offers


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

Price dropped to £130 pounds sterling or nearest offer


----------

